

PyCharm 4.5 Introducing Python Profiler - dukepetitos
http://blog.jetbrains.com/pycharm/2015/05/pycharm-4-5-eap-build-141-988-introducing-python-profiler/

======
antman
I tried it it is very good. The best feature is that when you trace through
code, all variables before your trace location show a gray 'ghost' with their
current values, including numpy arrays.

